# Utah or Colorodo?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Utah is one of the easiest places to go ride for sure. Plentiful snow and quick easy access. Lift tickets are reasonably priced for a lot of the resorts and discount tickets are easy to find. So yeah, you get a lot of traveling bang for you buck there. Alcohol laws suck there, but they are better than in years past.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Utah sucks, go to colorado.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I've never been to either but I know people from both. Colorado people are much more enjoyable to be around.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I started with Colorado, and wound-up in Utah. Both are hit-miss for the snow, but Utah resorts are much easier to get to. I go Utah over Colorado.....or both! =)


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Utah....it's not close


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> Utah sucks, go to colorado.


opposite of what he said

CO is too crowded and while Mormons may be uptight, they're super nice. Utah is where it's at! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GreatScott said:


> I've never been to either but I know people from both. Colorado people are much more enjoyable to be around.


Have you been around me I hate everyone!

I'm all for you going to Colorodo that place is an untapped gem just don't go to its evil twin Colorado.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

For short budget trips it's almost impossible to beat Utah and you generally have a better shot at an epic powder day


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Utah. Specifically SLC.

Booze laws aren't as big a deal as people make out. Besides, the altitude will be kicking your ass so hard you're not going to need/want more than a drink or two.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Booze laws are not great either, and it's hard to get a beer with any real alcohol content in it. Not saying you won't have fun. In fact some of the old social clubs (now bars I guess) were quite a bit of fun, just because everyone felt like they were doing something that was looked down upon.

I've had great trips to the Salt Lake area and had ones where I've been skunked. Just like everywhere else.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have you been around me I hate everyone!


Yeah, but we can hate on everyone together.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ok well im pretty pumped either way, but ill be doing Utah i believe... ill have to find out where.


----------



## addi61 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been to Utah 8 or 9 times in the last 7 years, I have been to Colorado 2 times. I have seen epic and disappointing snow in both states. Utah is considerably more convenient if you are going to the Park City area. Its a 40 minute easy drive from the airport and I believe the majority of the highway is heated. You have Park City and The Canyons within a few minutes of each other and they are both world class resorts. You also have Snowbird not too far away if the road is open. The downside of Utah, at least from my experience is there is not much to do at night. If you don't care about off mountain activity its a toss up with Utah being a little more convenient. If you want to go out I would choose Colorado.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

addi61 said:


> Its a 40 minute easy drive from the airport and I believe the majority of the highway is heated..


I'm sorry but what? Really? They treat the highway with salt and a chemical additive but they aren't heated.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I heard there is a lane made of marble.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I heard there is a lane made of marble.


I heard there's one made of warm puppies and fuzzy bunnies for traction and smoothness.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of cool stuff in park city and good night life but I prefer the SLC(Snowbird, Brighton and Solitude) and Ogden(Powder Mountain and Snowbasin) resorts to the richy rich fancy pants park city resorts that get less snow.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been to Utah a few years back and it was great. Everyone was very friendly. Did not have any problems with booze. Even went to a brewery where the beer was delicious. I originally wanted to go to Colorado or Lake Tahoe but the prices where pretty much double for everything.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Booze laws are not great either, and it's hard to get a beer with any real alcohol content in it


:dunno:


just go to the liquor store, get everything you need.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Liquor store in Wyoming. A $1 deposit per bottle makes it kind of lame to buy a six pack at the state run liquor stores. Unless something has changed there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Also, don't get me wrong. I do trips to Utah every few years to go out and ride. Great stuff and it's nice to get a change of scenery. I just know that even at the social clubs the craft beer they sell is typically restricted by the Mormon laws alcohol content. Which just means instead of having drunks who need only to have 3 or 4 drinks, you now have fat drunks who drink twelve packs to get drunk. Still, a 3.2 beer ain't bad after a hard days riding regardless...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Everything on tap is the strong 3.2% but the craft beer in the bottles is the goodish. When you come out I should have some hard cider in bottles. I just started a brew last night of it. I don't believe they still have deposits on the bottle, or at least I don't remember ever paying for it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know if the bottle rule is still active. I had buddies out there who would buy stuff like hard liquor and bottles of wine from the State run store. For any real beer purchases though they went to Evanston.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe since I'm not a huge drinker, but I'm confused...

You go to the liquor store, pick up an empty box, throw in six bottles of sierra nevada at $1.29 each, get on your way...

the alcohol content is 5.4% or whatever, same as it was back in california. 

why would you drive to wyoming? for large amounts maybe? still doesn't seem worth it to me...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You drive to WY or Wendover for real beer i.e. 30 packs of miller lite. Craft beer is good but hard to beat sitting at the pool in the summer time with some miller lite. The beer in WY and Wendover is all normal beer you can buy in any other state than UT.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That and I just remember a six pack at the State run costing roughly double what I would pay for it in Colorado. Road trips to hicksville Wyoming are fun anyway. Something about the Cowboy state...


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Are you going there to snowboard or are you going there to get shit faced.....:dunno:


I feel the same way. You will be to tired to be drinking hard. Have a beer at dinner and go to bed to be refreshed for the next day of shredding.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

How can you hike without a nice swig from a flask to enjoy at night time or on a summit? Since I only work an hour from Wendover I am able to ask guys from work to pick beer up for me when they fuel their gambling problems.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> I heard there's one made of warm puppies and fuzzy bunnies for traction and smoothness.


Still rofling!!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

i just dont understand it. i feel like they would stand to make a ton more money if they backed off all the restrictions. whatever though


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The mormons run the state. That is the downfall to here. The government and majority of the media have strong LDS ties so both pretty much are the suck. They are more concerned about pushing LDS beliefs than making money. Since mormons aren't supposed to drink why not make it more difficult to obtain it?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Are you going there to snowboard or are you going there to get shit faced.....:dunno:
> 
> I hike all over southern Utah and not once have I gave two shits about their alcohol laws.


THIS

I never understood people that get all wasted on ski\snowboard trips, I'm on vacation to ride not get wasted I can do that at home any day of the week.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Well, I don`t have any addiction problem so I can go without no problem.


Dang you're onto my addiction problem where I might drink a beer a week. More during the fall since football season is here. :laugh: I don't pack beer when hiking that's dumb and heavy. It is all about the moonshine :dunno: but I gotta get that from back home and shipped to me.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

it has nothing to do with getting wasted at all.

it doesn't really bother me. i still think it's dumb. 

like i said before... it's whatever :thumbsup:


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> THIS
> 
> I never understood people that get all wasted on ski\snowboard trips, I'm on vacation to ride not get wasted I can do that at home any day of the week.


same here, i'm usually in bed by 10p at the latest and up early to get ready, lol.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Well, I don`t have any addiction problem so I can go without no problem. If I choose to take a little booze on a backpacking trip, I certainly am not taking beer. I will pack a small flask of something 100 proof from either a liquor store in Utah or just bring it from home. Besides, weed weighs next to nothing and when backpacking, you are concerned about reducing weight....:cheeky4:


and this


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey FacePlant,
I'm a fellow East Coast rider and my home mountain is Killington and while it's a lot of fun on a pow day there for sure we unfortunately got very few of those this past season compared to out west. Last Feb. was my first trip out west to go board. It consisted of tagging along with my friend and her family that had booked a ski in / ski out condo in Park City. We rode PC first two days out of sheer convenience but I really wanted to see what all the fuss was about regarding the Snowbird/Brighton side of the Wasatch so I took the rental car and was able to get to SB in under 45 min from our place in PC. First few lines were down Chips Run just to get used to the terrain but by afternoon I was lapping Mineral Basin until my legs were done for the day. Hit SB again the following day in white out conditions and had just as much fun as the bluebird day we had 24 hours prior. The last days of our trip consisted of riding at the Canyons with some friends that lived there local in PC. Definitely had more fun and better conditions at Canyons then we did Park City but both couldn't compare to the days I had at Snowbird. So Utah gets a huge thumbs up from me, so much so that I am planning a big move out west to buy a house and drop anchor there for a long time. However, I do want to see what CO is all about as well so this coming Feb. I planned a trip to both CO and UT to decide for sure where I want to end up. I bought my epic local pass for CO back when it was under $500 to ride A Bay, Breck, and Keystone for 7 days then fly to SLC to hit Snowbird for a day and Brighton for two (haven't been there yet so want to experience it as much as possible). When were you trying to get out west? cause if it was after Feb I could def give you a first hand report on what I encountered. And if it was during the end of Feb. I'd be happy to meet up and ride and would have plenty of room in the rental car. Just gonna be me and my cousin. 
I'm sure the guys here on the forum who actually already live out there would have much more insider info but if you are looking for someone who can give an opinion on actually doing the TRAVEL thing there and back def let me know. Either way tho, both CO and UT shit on anything we have to ride here on the Ice Coast so you are gonna have a good time regardless.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

No I knew you meant no harm. It is just easier to get beer out of state and is cheaper for the most part. It's rather annoying having to go to the liquor store and buy bottles of beer on a per bottle basis. No discount so no point in buying bulk


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I didnt read any of this thread but Colorado hands down ... and Snowvols you know where to get that beer hookup in the SLC ... that rockandcookies girl gots you covered


----------

